# Www.Babyboomers.TV looking to interview medical marijuana users from NY



## babyboomerstv (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.

We are a babyboomer website for New Yorkers and would like to do an interview with babyboomers from the NY area who use medical marijuana...

You can get in touch with me either by private message or by emailing me at [email protected]

We would very much prefer to do a video interview. We of course understand the legal implications of this and we are willing to block out all facial features if desired.

We are only interested in those who use marijuana for medical purposes and are looking to do a five part series, so you must be wiling to do follow up interviews over a six month period.

There is no monetary compensation, as we feel this would take away from the integrity of the interview.

If you want to make a difference, we would love to do our bit too.

We respect your confidentiality 100% and then some.....We will be as open in the inrterview as you feel comfortable with

Kind regards

James Barclay


----------

